# Drunken Guest On your Boat



## DCPrice (Feb 23, 2010)

How many of you have had a drunk friend on your boat? From the time we leave the dock until the time we get back.......he's sh#@ snockered(well excluding naps)! Do I keep letting this guy fish with me or cut him from the list?? :cheers: YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE...........:cheers:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Keeper! If he's bringing enough beer for the boat and buying gas that is!

*Privateer*


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

If he's a good friend, ask him not to get drunk on the boat anymore and if he refuses, don't take him offshore again.

Drunks on boats offshore are extremely dangerous not only to themselves but to the rest of your crew.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

It's like when someone get's sick- even if they dont fish a bit I tell them when it's all over "That'll be a hundred dollars!"


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

justhookit said:


> If he's a good friend, ask him not to get drunk on the boat anymore and if he refuses, don't take him offshore again.
> 
> Drunks on boats offshore and Inshore are extremely dangerous not only to themselves but to the rest of your crew.


 Very true!
:texasflag


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

justhookit said:


> If he's a good friend, ask him not to get drunk on the boat anymore and if he refuses, don't take him offshore again.
> 
> Drunks on boats offshore are extremely dangerous not only to themselves but to the rest of your crew.


I agree with this guy. He can only endanger himself or others. On my guided trips I do allow beer drinking but when the first guy gets belligerent it is straight back to the docks and the trip is over. I can get sued if he hurts himself. And the same goes for you. You can get sued if he hurts himself


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

justhookit said:


> If he's a good friend, ask him not to get drunk on the boat anymore and if he refuses, don't take him offshore again.
> 
> Drunks on boats offshore are extremely dangerous not only to themselves but to the rest of your crew.


X2

I dont like to drink when i fish, its just to easy to get dehydrated out there! i spend to much cash to get out there and be drunk. i would rather be sober and remember everything.
but when i get to the dock its hard to beat a cold brew!:brew:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't take him again. Problem solved.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I have been offshore with you?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Gee I dunno pard, if he pays his fuel and isn't a threat to the safety of himself, the crew, or the boat, and you get along OK, take him. If not, don't. You are the captain of your own boat, right? No hard feelings, you do like you have to do and nobody can make that decision for ya. You're the captain and YOU got the liability and insurance.

That said, and while I've been out with some very religious non-drinker captains, I prefer to enjoy a "jetty beer" on the way out to settle my stomach - and I don't need people freaking out about that. I usually ask if beer is OK and respect what they say, if it's a new ride for me. 

Myself, I hate sloppy, messy drunks who are loud and obnoxious and want to dogpile fight at the least provocation. I just like a beer after a good fish, maybe every hour or two chased down by a bottle of water ... more on the way into port if we have any fish flags to fly!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok, if he is endangering the beer... leave him at the dock!

*Privateer*


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Not on my boat. I don't mind if guests drink but I expect it to be done reasonably. If you can't handle your liquor or control your drinking then I'll put you ashore and you won't go with me again. Friend or not.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

The boat is always full of fuel and oil and all that I ask from people is to bring snacks and beer + ice. The salt spray goes good with beer.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

While he's on your boat you can regulate his actions. The scary thing for me would be at the end of the trip when you turn him loose on the rest of us in his car!

*Privateer*


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

LandPirate said:


> Not on my boat. I don't mind if guests drink but I expect it to be done reasonably. If you can't handle your liquor or control your drinking then I'll put you ashore and you won't go with me again. Friend or not.


x2.....


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

I have the same problem, but it is with my Captain


----------



## jamesjimbooo (Jun 9, 2009)

I limit my guest to one 6 pack each


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

I told you those were new shoes I was wearing and your aluminum gets very slippery when it gets wet! I'll start drinking the 55 calorie beer- good compromise?


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

LandPirate said:


> Not on my boat. I don't mind if guests drink but I expect it to be done reasonably. If you can't handle your liquor or control your drinking then I'll put you ashore and you won't go with me again. Friend or not.


 I agree,having a drunk out of control person. Then having that person loose all common sense. It does not work at sea or inshore. Having a drunk aboard your vessel is like having a leaky gas can and a smoker. Boom-now what will happen is. A fight is going to break out over something stupid. Or two falling overboard or worse. Falling down causing bodily injury to himself and others. Causing more grief then it is worth. Fishing is about having a good time. Get drunk on land. Not on the boat.

Thank You David Bourg


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

There are enough things that can go wrong offshore without having to manage a drunk who can and most likely will impale himself or someone else before the end of the day!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*<groan>...... another pseudo-snapper thread*

just tell guests like i do,......

there are 3 _very_ _important things_ to remember:

1) i'm the captain and i'm always right

2) i'm armed

3) don't forget the first 2 things i told'ya


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

now back to the funny stuff...........


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

jamesjimbooo said:


> I limit my guest to one 6 pack each


I limit my six-pack to one guest each!

*Privateer*


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

A drunk on a boat is a liability you should not take on because in too many instances you cannot run the boat and manage the drunk risk at the same time. I allow a reasonable amount of beer or wine on the boat but I prefer guys drink no more than a couple three outside the jetties. Even if a person doesn't get goofy drunk he may become severely dehydrated (alcohol is a diuretic) and ruin your trip.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

A stupid, sloppy, can't understand the slurred speech drunk is a pain in the arse on land and much worse out in the gulf. If they can't handle the booze they need to stay home.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Try to picture this-You have just caught a 12 foot Mako shark. Your drunk buddy think's he is cool. He then put his arm in the sharks mouth. And yell's out-Look mom no hands!! Just at that instant! The shark does his shake. Yes no arm! Yeah it might sound funny. It could happen. You just cant risk that happening to you. A light buzz-ok. A drunk no way!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Bill Fisher* beat me to it...you are ultimately the Captain (especially offshore) and as such you are responsible for the crew, so it is your call.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

What do you do with a drunken sailor, earl-eye in the marnin'.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

That is just it your the Captain. You are solely responsible for the Crew period.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> What do you do with a drunken sailor, earl-eye in the marnin'.


:rotfl: *!*


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I installed a plank on my boat. Get too drunk and I'll make you walk it.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

LandPirate said:


> I installed a plank on my boat. Get too drunk and I'll make you walk it.


 Eye arr scurvy yard arm arrr:biggrin:


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are both good friends then he should respect what you want him to do. I'm assuming your not going to ask him to not have any beer at all it's just your going to ask him to slow down. Good friends should know how to talk to one another and not be afraid to tell the other how it is or how it looks. Break it down for him on what could happen while he is a slobering drunk. 
I think it should be in the Good Friend By-Laws. You tell them how stupid they are being so wasted and they tell you thank you I will slow down or what ever.

Good luck

Oh, if he tell's you to go ______ yourself then you being the better person will tell him our fishing days togeather are over.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I too enjoy a jetty beer sometimes to settle my stomach, theres a line and being sloppy drunk on a offshore boat can be extremley dangerous. Then you have the whole can of worms about liability etc Tell your buddy to take it down a notch he should understand.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

aarrggh!........... ye gits too snockered me matey and it's into the chum-churn fer ye!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

You, as captain, are responsible for him. Therefore, set the rules before you leave the dock. If they aren't obeyed, don't take him again. Most people CAN be reasonable if given the opportunity to... and if they know the expectations ahead of time.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I just hope he didn't drink all his beer then start on yours. That would definitely be grounds for no more invites on my boat.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

LandPirate said:


> I installed a plank on my boat. Get too drunk and I'll make you walk it.


Is that kinda like walking a straight line on a road stripe? a sobriety test at sea?
If they're to drunk ta stand...They might hurt themselves!
And then you'll be into all kinds of liability issuse! lol!

*Privateer*


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> I just hope he didn't drink all his beer then start on yours. That would definitely be grounds for no more invites on my boat.


X's 2....I can't stand people that don't bring enough beer and ice.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bill Fisher said:


> aarrggh!........... ye gits too snockered me matey and it's into the chum-churn fer ye!


 arrr me arm me arm!!!!


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Captain*

As others have said, as captain you have absolute authority when on your vessel. Along with that absolutely authority comes the absolute responsibility for your passengers and crew.

I seen and heard of some horror stories. Somebody gets injured - or some big property damage - and it is amazing how fast long-life best friends end up in court. No one is immune. Wish I had a twenty for every time I've heard "Oh, I would never sue my friend", or "He's my best bud, that'd NEVER happen to us" - and a nasty court fight between the parties or insurance company followed.

It is over this very issue that I stopped guiding years ago. Back in the early eighties I had charter for some kingfish. The two guys that showed up were the best of friends, and both looked like pro football players.

Supposed to meet at the dock at 6am - around 8:30 they showed up - a little buzzed with a 128-qt filled with beer. I mean, the entire cooler was beer, no ice. Took both of them to lift it into the boat. I was cautious but they had prepaid and seemed responsible.

Well, you guessed it - by 10:30a they both were PLASTERED. One was blowing beets over the side and the other turned into a mean drunk. A fight broke out, and they were wrestling around the boat, while my (then) skinny arse 21-yo booty tried to stay out of the way.

They broke the windshield, a couple of rods, and generally left blood and puke everywhere. Finally the mean one got tired and sat in one of the console swivel chairs. I put a rope around him and tied him up and headed to the dock.

Never took another charter after that.....

And that's where my rules about alcohol on my boat comes from...


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

He is a good friend of yours until the day he get hurt offshore on your boat. Ultimately you are responsible for your boat and crew. It's like serving alcohol at your house and your friend drives off and has an accident going home. It's not worth it! Tell him he can drink, but not in excess. Just me .02
Good luck.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

JohnHumbert said:


> As others have said, as captain you have absolute authority when on your vessel. Along with that absolutely authority comes the absolute responsibility for your passengers and crew.
> 
> I seen and heard of some horror stories. Somebody gets injured - or some big property damage - and it is amazing how fast long-life best friends end up in court. No one is immune. Wish I had a twenty for every time I've heard "Oh, I would never sue my friend", or "He's my best bud, that'd NEVER happen to us" - and a nasty court fight between the parties or insurance company followed.
> 
> ...


Sounds like every charter I ever had! Long as I got my Franklins I was good with it!

*Privateer*


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Privateer said:


> Is that kinda like walking a straight line on a road stripe? a sobriety test at sea?
> If they're to drunk ta stand...They might hurt themselves!
> And then you'll be into all kinds of liability issuse! lol!
> 
> *Privateer*


If he's off my boat then he's no longer my liability. :rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I didnt know 24buds was an offshore fisherman.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Never easy said:


> X2
> 
> I dont like to drink when i fish, its just to easy to get dehydrated out there! i spend to much cash to get out there and be drunk. i would rather be sober and remember everything.
> but when i get to the dock its hard to beat a cold brew!:brew:


I agree 100 percent with ya on this one!!!!!!


----------



## tuna ninja (Jul 21, 2009)

I go fishing to have a good time and relax. This means drinking and having a good time with friends. If your friend sues you, you should get new friends! The best times i've had have been a intoxicating fishing trip


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

John, I will go you one better. We were bay fishing out of GYB with "friends". At 10 AM one of them "fell" from the bow pulpit over the windshield and landed on the transmission sticks. He totaled one engine coupler before I could pull him off of the helm. When we got back to GYB, I insisted he stay on the boat until I pulled the boat out of the water. While it was on the trailer, stopped, he took one step off the top of the gunwales and landed completely flat on his back on the blacktop. It was such a loud thud, people came running. Same guy later put a hook in the back of the Captain's head on a following trip. The Captain was on the fly bridge. You gotta watch out for some of them, that's for sure.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

JohnHumbert said:


> As others have said, as captain you have absolute authority when on your vessel. Along with that absolutely authority comes the absolute responsibility for your passengers and crew.
> 
> I seen and heard of some horror stories. Somebody gets injured - or some big property damage - and it is amazing how fast long-life best friends end up in court. No one is immune. Wish I had a twenty for every time I've heard "Oh, I would never sue my friend", or "He's my best bud, that'd NEVER happen to us" - and a nasty court fight between the parties or insurance company followed.
> 
> ...


You outta try ridin' heard on a six-pack of clients!

*Privateer *


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

tuna ninja said:


> I go fishing to have a good time and relax. This means drinking and having a good time with friends. If your friend sues you, you should get new friends! The best times i've had have been a intoxicating fishing trip


It's not always your friend that you have to worry about. His family.

Friend of mine was 20 miles offshore in a brand new boat when the liner separated from the hull. The boat filled with water and capsized. 4 guys went in the water wearing PFD's. One of the guys freaked out and had a heart attack and died within minutes.

His family sued my friend to get at the insurance money.

By the same token if your friend is injured and needs insurance money to get fixed up, the only way to make that happen is to file suit against you.


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

No drunks allowed on my boat offshore .


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

007 said:


> The boat is always full of fuel and oil and all that I ask from people is to bring snacks and beer + ice. The salt spray goes good with beer.


 you forgot to mention if they dont have beer they dont leave shore:dance::dance:


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

When i go fishing i wanna go fishing not babysitting.......


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*(this is sooooooo TTMB forum schtuff)*

scenario:



DCPrice said:


> How many of you have had a drunk friend on your boat? From the time we leave the dock until the time we get back.......he's sh#@ snockered(well excluding naps)! Do I keep letting this guy fish with me or cut him from the list??


so........ let's be realistic about this

perhaps some sorta 'couples therapy' might be in order


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

Probably depends on how good a friend the person on board is and how good a friend are you to the person on your boat. Talk to your friend and be a brothers keeper and if need be limit the amount of beer each person has on board...or if its off shore...throw their arse in the water with a life jacket and let'em float for a while....I've seen it before and it sure does get your point accross.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

ROTFLMAO!!!!................... tough love


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Sounds like alcoholic abuse!


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

to each is own, i know some folks who dont get there sea legs till they get altest a 6 pack in em...........on my boat as long as you bring it, you can drink, when you run out the bar is closed........ii guess thats why i dont fish with many people, most folks cant tolerate my drinkin


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

justhookit said:


> If he's a good friend, ask him not to get drunk on the boat anymore and if he refuses, don't take him offshore again.
> 
> Drunks on boats offshore are extremely dangerous not only to themselves but to the rest of your crew.





Never easy said:


> X2
> 
> I dont like to drink when i fish, its just to easy to get dehydrated out there! i spend to much cash to get out there and be drunk. i would rather be sober and remember everything.
> but when i get to the dock its hard to beat a cold brew!:brew:


This is how I see it too. I don't mind people bringing a beer to drink, but it's a fishing trip, not a beer drinking trip. I get too few days on the water to let a drunk ruin it.

The only thing I will add is if he shows up drunk, he doesn't get on the boat - not too many drunks are less trouble after more drinks and the sun's heat.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Drunk friends dont really bother me but I fished with a drunk captain once. That was scary.... we relieved him of his duties after he couldnt find his way back to Galveston.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

We bring alcohol on our boat, but we do not waste our time getting drunk. I have horrible sea sickness and having a good luck drink at the jetties helps settle my stomach, but our main objective is to get out there and catch as many fish as we are allowed to keep. I like to eat fish, and I am very lucky to have the ability to go out into the ocean and collect my own seafood. I am not going to waste my time out there by getting drunk. If we have filled the fish boxes and are trolling around, then yeah we might have a few, but at no time does anyone ever get wasted on my boat, unless we are at Devil's Hallow on lake travis and we are anchored for the afternoon.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

The things I saw when I used to work the party boats. You always knew it would be an interesting day when people showed up drunk at 6:30. Being sued was always a possibility.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

007 said:


> The boat is always full of fuel and oil and *all that I ask from people is to bring snacks and beer + ice*. The salt spray goes good with beer.


And a 1/2 ton truck with a 2" trailer ball. :rotfl:


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't mind a few cold ones as long as everybody stays sober enough to not fall out of the dang boat. My tournament partner likes his beverages on the water and that's fine, he doesn't run the boat or the truck so we're legal. He also limits it to a 6 pack for a tournament. Now once we hit the weigh in he's looking for a 30 pack but again, he ain't driving just sitting in the passenger seat sleeping and drooling on my dang door.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I usually get back to the dock before anyone gets drunk.It happens and like all the good advice you are ultimately in controll of all persons and equitpment on the said vessell.I would go fishing without your buddy just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> And a 1/2 ton truck with a 2" trailer ball. :rotfl:


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

100% Texan said:


> I usually get back to the dock before anyone gets drunk.It happens and like all the good advice you are ultimately in controll of all persons and equitpment on the said vessell.I would go fishing without your buddy just to be on the safe side.


 Thats the kinda fishing trip I like go out getr done guick and enjoy the green grass at the dock:cheers:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

adamssportfishing said:


> Thats the kinda fishing trip I like go out getr done guick and enjoy the green grass at the dock:cheers:


Isn't green grass a controlled substance?:spineyes:


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

What else are you supposed to do while you're waiting hours and hours and hours for one bite?


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

If someone got too out of control you could always make them the Governor of the nearest rig. Then call the CG and tell 'em it was an accident (ooops, my bad). CG could go out and get 'em.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Lat22 said:


> What else are you supposed to do while you're waiting hours and hours and hours for one bite?


ever heard of women?


----------



## DCPrice (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for all of the comments...........I like fishing with him because he's a good friend! Now that all of these comments are in....*maybe he will slow down ?? *If he does it again.... I'll let ya'll know who he is..with pictures.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

DCPrice said:


> Thanks for all of the comments...........I like fishing with him because he's a good friend! Now that all of these comments are in....*maybe he will slow down ?? *If he does it again.... I'll let ya'll know who he is..with pictures.


Make it a mug-shot!

*Privateer*


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I saw this on one of my charters a while back... it might work for you!
I had 6 drunk bachelors on my boat after an all night bacelor party , so ya know what kinda shape they were in. The first one that passed out got a picture taken of him with a cigar minnow in his mouth and three full moons behind his head! Just sayin'!

*Privateer*


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Anyone who knows me knows I like my beer. A LOT. Arguably too much. But this thread has illustrated why I don't drink or tolerate much drinking on my boat. 
1. There are too many ways a drunk can make trouble for you. Even a person is mildly impaired isn't going to be much good if the **** hits the fan. They:
Impale themselves or others with hooks, occassionally gaffs, filet knives etc. There are way too many "sharps" on a boat, especially an offshore boat. 
Get in the way of big angry fish and get bitten, knocked down, dragged over etc. 
Get sick. Not just seasick, but really sick due to hydration to the point of needing immediate medical attention. 
Is it just me or is it always the guy who "had to have" a couple beers ALWAYS the one who ignores your order not to sit on the gunwales, or other unsafe places on the boat? They give you a sheiatty grin when you tell them to get back on the bean bags, you turn around to run the boat and miss the big square waves and there they are again, sitting on the gunwales when you catch air on a square wave. 
Pretty good hands TOTALLY overestimate their sea legs, sea knowledge, etc. after a couple beers. 

2. They are likely to get sick or get hurt or hurt someone else. This may not only ruin your trip but also your life. 

If a person is seriously hurt he may NOT sue you if he is a GOOD friend and he has the money for treatment and his family doesn't force him to do it. 

BUT if he DOESN'T, then you can bet your ARSE that 100% of the time he'll file an insurance claim. Think his insurance company won't sue? 

DC I have a wonderful freind, since childhood, who returned from military service with HORRIBLE ATROCIOUS gun handling habits. I talked til I was blue in the face, and in the end I decided to keep hunting with him (he was that good a friend and fishing and hunting was what we did together) and just watch him like a hawk. That significantly lessened my enjoyment while hunting but kept our freindship intact. It did another thing, ultimately - absolutely positively saved my life when he very nearly blew my head off with a shotgun. 

Hunting is no more dangerous (actually considerably less so) than offshore. If this freind positively cannot go 10 or 12 hours without alcohol be a good freind and get him into treatment. If he just WON'T, you just have to put the rule down and he can decide whether he prefers to drink or fish. 

3. It takes MOST people, in medium seas and high temperatures, approximately ONE THIRD as much alcohol to exhibit poor judgement and lose motor skills as it does that SAME PERSON on land. I know a lot of people don't believe this, but it was pretty well proven in fairly well controlled tests. 

Good luck, I know it ain't easy.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Privateer said:


> While he's on your boat you can regulate his actions. *The scary thing for me would be at the end of the trip when you turn him loose on the rest of us in his car!*
> 
> *Privateer*


Cha Ching,,, I'll drink,, but, I know when I get in the A/c and sit down behind the wheel it going to be one hell of a different buzz than that boat ride.. that's when chit happens! use your own judgement on your friend,, you already have a thought or you wouldn't have ask!:cheers:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Lat22 said:


> What else are you supposed to do while you're waiting hours and hours and hours for one bite?


If you're fishing for hours and hours and hours and hours with only one bite ... ya might spend that time trying different spots? 

Privateer


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> And a 1/2 ton truck with a 2" trailer ball. :rotfl:





Snap Draggin said:


>


X10!!!!!!!! :rotfl: :cheers:


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Hours and hours? If I don't get a hit withing five minutes, it's time to move.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I saw the Coasties jerk a captain out of a boat after they made him blow on the spot for wakeing some jetty boats.

It happened so fast he didn't know what hit him.

be careful, moderation ...........you lose your drivers lic. as well for a BWI


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

DCPrice said:


> Now that all of the comments are in....


pffffft!..........

LOL!......

you just *thot! *they were all in...........

_





















_

_:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:_

__

_







_


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

With the enforcement of open containers, cheaper to leave him on the dock.

I do not allow booze on my boats any more. Just taking away one more problem.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is going to be one long.......thread.
lmao:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

REELING 65 said:


> This is going to be one long.......thread.
> lmao:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lets see if I can euthanize this thing...

_*"Just say no"! Stay Sober*!_

*Privateer*


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Dayum all this talk about beer is making me awful thirsty - I think I need a nooner! 

I thought all boats had to have a designated drunk? 

What's next, gonna ban hetero-thaxual sex on all boats? Gee, all those "flamingo trips" with the wife, no mas! 

Might as well just sit at the orifice and type stuff into a computer rather than having anee fun ...


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Swells said:


> Dayum all this talk about beer is making me awful thirsty - I think I need a nooner!


you oughta go-ahead and grab yourself a cold beer when yer done with that 'nooner'........


----------



## Stealth19 (Jul 12, 2005)

Texas Jeweler said:


> With the enforcement of open containers, cheaper to leave him on the dock.


Where did you get this from? I have never heard of an open container law for boats.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

And a smoke! Good'un Bill Fisher, I like yer thinkin'!

*Privateer*


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Stealth19 said:


> Where did you get this from? I have never heard of an open container law for boats.


Because there ain't none!

Section 49.06 of the Texas Penal Code says it is against the law to operate a boat under the influence of alcohol.

And from the TPWD website:



> *10. May I have an open container on a boat?*
> 
> Open containers are legal, but operators of boats are subject to boating while intoxicated laws, similar to driving a vehicle. Operators or passengers may also be subject to public intoxication laws. Drinking and boating is DANGEROUS and the cause of most boating fatalities.


_*it's hard to be humble when you're perfect in every way ... LOL*_


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Swells said:


> Because there ain't none!
> 
> Section 49.06 of the Texas Penal Code says it is against the law to operate a boat under the influence of alcohol.
> 
> ...


Uh, 'scuse me, but the laws and statutes you cite only apply to "State Waters" International waters fall under the ADOC protocol and states that the Master of the vessel will be considered to be in charge of Proximate Domain! Just another reason to fish far from shore! A vessels Master can marry ya, bury ya and other-wise ruin your life from 12 miles and out! Or he can let every crewman stay drunk so's thar be no mutiny!

*Privateer*


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Stealth19 said:


> Where did you get this from? I have never heard of an open container law for boats.


"Open" containers are probable cause for a thorough search of your boat. They are not against the law ... but you may have to submit to a sobriety test if they are found on your boat and you are seen to be in controll of that boat!

*Privateer*


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Inebriation*

Giving a hand has taken a new meaning.....

Mike



REELING 65 said:


> Try to picture this-You have just caught a 12 foot Mako shark. Your drunk buddy think's he is cool. He then put his arm in the sharks mouth. And yell's out-Look mom no hands!! Just at that instant! The shark does his shake. Yes no arm! Yeah it might sound funny. It could happen. You just cant risk that happening to you. A light buzz-ok. A drunk no way!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Perhaps I should do all my drinkin' from nine to twelve miles out......out of state waters and not yet in the jurisdiction of the Vessel Master....hiccup!



Privateer said:


> A vessels Master can marry ya, bury ya and other-wise ruin your life from 12 miles and out! Or he can let every crewman stay drunk so's thar be no mutiny!
> 
> *Privateer*


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

It is your job as the captain to ration the grog to your crew, you are the captain. 
As I see it the captain is responsible for whatever happens on the boat, If someone gets out of line, disciplinary actions must be taken for example, 
Keel hauling
Flogging with the cat of nine tales
Walking the plank
Swabbing the deck
Dunking from the yard arm
Marooning
Or 
Pillory
Your are responsible as the captain to maintain order and not run into anything.


----------



## woodman2103 (Mar 6, 2008)

Been there seen that, I think safety and not gas money are the real issue. I had a friend go out with us and drank way too much, although he was cool and never mean or belligerent. I explained to him the following day that when your 60+mi out anything can happen. Im a firm believer that my own personal safety is my responsibilty. The Capt. Of the vessel may be the one legally responsible for me on paper or in court But it dont matter if I dont make it back. A few beers are ok but, But.. Proper hydation out there is veryt important especially with the warmer months coming.
:texasflag


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

darn,, I think I'm pier fishing from now on,, scared to even hook my tub up now!


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

Going back to posting a picture of the drunk guy...better...post a youtube.com video like David Hasselhoff


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Count me out if I cant drink beer offshore. Gotta have a few to keep me from getting sick. Just gotta rotate in a water after every beer and you will be fine. But there is no way im pulling away from the jetties without an 18 pack atleast in the cooler..


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

There was nothing better than "drunken guests" on our boats in college. :biggrin::cheers:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

stick a remora between his shoulder blades and video it for u-tube


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> stick a remora between his shoulder blades and video it for u-tube


Or front!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

t-tung said:


> There was nothing better than "drunken guests" on our boats in college. :biggrin::cheers:


 co-ed doesn't count


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I am so glad my friends are professional drinkers. 

Just tell your buddy it's ok to drink but wait till ya get back to dry land to get sloppy or at the very least trip back to shore.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

waterspout said:


> co-ed doesn't count


Well why the H*ll not? This thread would be 100x better if it was about drunken co-eds on your boat.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

my buddy does not allow it on the boat,plan and simple


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Miles2Fish said:


> There are enough things that can go wrong offshore without having to manage a drunk who can and most likely will impale himself or someone else before the end of the day!


X2
I hate when I have to babby sit someone.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

BATWING said:


> I am so glad my friends are *professional drinkers. *
> 
> Just tell your buddy it's ok to drink but wait till ya get back to dry land to get sloppy or at the very least trip back to shore.


I guess that must be us as well.. cause 6 of us will kill 6-8 18 packs kill fish and never miss a beat doing it. Nobody acts like an idiot and we all have a great time.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

robul said:


> Count me out if I cant drink beer offshore. Gotta have a few to keep me from getting sick. Just gotta rotate in a water after every beer and you will be fine. But there is no way im pulling away from the jetties without an 18 pack atleast in the cooler..


I'm with you on this one. It's too purty out there to not sit back and have a few beers and just enjoy the deep blue. Have a few with your Dad, your wife, you best friend whoever. Not to mention what happens if you get stranded out there. Beer has good nutritional value.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

All persons who wish to drink on my boat as well as those that prefer not to drink are welcome. It's the uptight corn cobb up the a** too serious negative basturd with control issues that I don't welcome - drunk or not drunk. 

AGF:slimer:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> All persons who wish to drink on my boat as well as those that prefer not to drink are welcome. It's the uptight corn cobb up the a** too serious negative basturd with control issues that I don't welcome - drunk or not drunk.
> 
> AGF:slimer:


I agree perfessor...to a certain extent...but now you're talkin about a good friend of mine! Did you see any of that S.T.A.R. money for the ling I weighed in for him? :rotfl:

J/K...he's always been like that!



Privateer said:


> Or front!


Who does yore nails son? :rotfl:


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, he gave me the same amount that your split was and a 12 pack of shrimper beer with roach eggs on the top. I felt privledged that evening to be appreciated in such a manner:wink:

How's the bay these days?
D



Harbormaster said:


> I agree perfessor...to a certain extent...but now you're talkin about a good friend of mine! Did you see any of that S.T.A.R. money for the ling I weighed in for him? :rotfl:


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's an interesting thought. Can you get drunker on a cat or a mono?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Yeah, he gave me the same amount that your split was and a 12 pack of shrimper beer with roach eggs on the top. I felt privledged that evening to be appreciated in such a manner:wink:
> 
> How's the bay these days?
> D


LMAO! Barely scratching out a few for the table! Stop by! :biggrin:


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Will do for sure! The Kenner is needing some rehab and tender luvin service then she will be back in EM! We need to get Baitmaster AKA CS offshore in my bota and you know your are always welcome to join the insanity.

D

P.S. Had a good buzz on these but will never forget



Harbormaster said:


> LMAO! Barely scratching out a few for the table! Stop by! :biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Will do for sure! The Kenner is needing some rehab and tender luvin service then she will be back in EM! We need to get Baitmaster AKA CS offshore in my bota and you know your are always welcome to join the insanity.
> 
> D
> 
> P.S. Had a good buzz on these but will never forget


DANG...looks like Mexico!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thats the only rule on my boat no alcohol


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

You would definitely get drunker on a catamaran due to the fact that you don't spill as much beer with the smooth riding cat, but on one of those rough riding mono hulls it's an other story, you can't even set your can down for a second with out it getting all over the place or falling over.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

LandPirate said:


> Here's an interesting thought. Can you get drunker on a cat or a mono?


y

Definatly a cat! Maybe we need to test this theory out:cheers:


----------

